# How fast do Black Moors Grow?



## Flying Fish

Ok.. I see that Black Moors need much more space than I thought. I have 3 small (1.5") Moors in a 6 gallon Eclipse system. It doesn't seem too crowded right now; however, they will obviously outgrow the tank. 

How much time do I have?


----------



## Niki2105

Your right they will outgrow the tank. You should try and get them a new tank as soon as you can. With lots of waterchanges they should be ok in that tank for a couple months, but the sooner you can get a bigger tank the better. You should try and get them at lest a 30 gallon tank. You might think that it is too big for them 3 little Moors but when they get to there 6-8 inches in length they will fill the tank out better. Good luck with your Moors and dont be surprised if any of them change color.. LOL.. My little Moor is starting to change.. and now his whole belly is white and its starting to travel farther up his sides. I hope I helped.

Niki


----------



## fish_doc

You might have 6 months before needing to upgrade. 
As much as I hate going to walmart. They have 55 gallon setups for around $150. They come with a hood, lights, and a filter that I usually upgrade later but does a pretty good job. You will still need to find gravel on your own. For that you can actually visit a landscape place. Much cheaper than aquarium gravel and most places will even tell you the best mix to use.


----------

